# Kids Playground Area



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

The first major structure in our new backyard is up and finished. The kids new playground was put together the week after Christmas. I put together a barrier to keep the mulch in with treated yard timbers and pounded 2ft rebar into the ground to keep the timbers in place and for additional support I used 6" wood screws to combine the second layer of timbers together with the bottom. The seams are staggered to help with additional support. The last thing that needed to be done was to add eight yards of certified playground mulch. We went with this type because its chemical and dye free. We have a 1 -1/2 year old Golden Irish Puppy and yes he love to chew on some of the mulch. The new yard is starting to come together. little by little. 



00


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Love it. I'll be taking on a similar project this Spring for my kids.

How many inches thick is the mulch layer?


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Since this was the base layer, I went with 8 yards of mulch about 4 to 5 inches deep. That was plenty for now, but this spring or summer I'll have more brought in.


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks great. Thinking of doing something similar. I was told a spade edge would be enough to hold it all in but I'm skeptical.


----------



## JolynnGood (7 d ago)

Btw, I get along very well with children. Unfortunately, because of health issues, I can't have biological kids. My husband and I consider fostering. After a talk with the guys from Foster Plus: Circle of Support, we are willing to open our hearts and house for a lonely soul. To my mind, there is no bigger pain than being abandoned by your parents. That's why I can't wait to give love to a kid that desperately needs it.


----------

